# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green Gecko"

## kirana1



----------


## lorba

nice flower of the gecko. Didnt you try to grow it in water? The patterns of the submerse leaves are nicer.

----------


## gchoo

The patterns are not very stable in water though...some leaves have it..others are green.

----------


## celticfish

this is one that intrigues me with its patterns.
are the submersed leaves suppose to be green background or yellow-brown?
and the colour of the veins are brown, i presume?

----------


## TS168

The new leave will have some browish mark, mature leave should be green, That how the name come about.

----------


## ragn4rok

Here's mine.. Lucky to find one that grows very beautiful like this..  :Smile:

----------


## kirana1

Jeff, its very beautiful

----------


## fazlee

The 'green gecko' is one of my fav crypt.



Some of the geckos from one of my tank which I recently decom. The length of the roots is pretty amazing. Didnt take any close-up shots of the leaves tho.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Jeffrey, 

Your "Green Gecko" are very beautiful. Are they in total submersed form ?  :Huh?:

----------


## ragn4rok

Hi Ah Zhan,

Yes, it's in submersed condition.  :Smile:  I've never tried emmersed crypts.. hehehehe

Regards,
Jeff

----------


## o2bubble

Its a very nice crypt. Mine starting growing fast now after 2 weeks and showing red tints on new light green leaves.

----------

